# Interior, roadside diner-IR and HC



## terri (Oct 11, 2003)

This is an image I captured in Florida that I never thought would work, as I was using the old Pentax ME and shooting right at an extremely bright window.  Plus the owner was making me a chocolate malt right behind me and I get self-conscious when someone's watching me shoot.      So I was sort of enchanted with the result.   Kodak HIE, 360 ISO, #25 red filter.  








I decided to handcolor it, just for fun, though I seldom paint on infrared images.


----------



## oriecat (Oct 11, 2003)

Very nice, terri!  I really like the original.



> I get self-conscious when someone's watching me shoot



Me too  :?



> though I seldom paint on infrared images



How come?


----------



## carlita (Oct 11, 2003)

when you hand color your stuff, do you make little borders for yourself with rubber cement or anything of that nature so you don't have to worry so much about going outside the lines, or are you just spectacular in that capacity?


----------



## terri (Oct 11, 2003)

> Quote:
> though I seldom paint on infrared images
> 
> 
> How come?



mmmm, good question....   Generally speaking, I tend to go for a stark, maybe even desolate, kind of feel, when I shoot infrared.   I really don't know why.   I like old buildings, or something alone, in the middle of nowhere, etc.    Infrared just glows, and seems to enhance that feeling I'm trying to convey.   

This image got me because of the empty chair and the nostalgia of the background.   I like the original best, too, for the same reasons you probably do.     

But this time I just couldn't resist that old Coke machine....had to see if I could get that color.         It actually warms up the whole feel of the image, though, so it's a completely different effect.


----------



## terri (Oct 11, 2003)

Oh, no Carli - nothing neat and tidy about hand coloring!   That's why I like it, I think.         It's pretty messy and you HAVE to go outside the lines to ensure coverage.   You clean it up as you go with those little gray erasers, and at the end get your edges all nice.    

I've read where some hand colorists DO mask areas with frisket or rubber cement, but since it's so easy to erase it, I can't take the extra effort.   I've masked for toning, and THEN hand colored..... kind of fun.


----------



## carlita (Oct 11, 2003)

oh okay... see, i've never hand colored anything myself.  had no idea you could just erase boo-boos.  i'm gonna have to try my hand at it some time!


----------

